# Passed Instinct Herding Test



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max passed his Herding Instinct Test!!! The instructor is 10 minutes away from our house and will start lessons next week!!! Our instructor said Max did great with lots of natural instinct and drive and learns very quick. Max did try to get to close to the sheep he got a lot light tap with the flag pole- it also makes a weird noise. The first time he got reprimanded he checked in with me like is this okay? It was very interesting to watch Max piece things together and figure things out. It was a very hot day. The first part was walking around the perimeter with Max then getting closer to the sheep on long lead then loose. One sheep strayed once in the beginning then that was it.
I did get some on video with Max and the instructor -it was very exciting to watch and lots of fun!
http://youtu.be/_6H4jaqLxvs


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations. 10 mins away, that's great.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice!Sounds fun and exciting!He was really focused on the sheep.Plus one of my favorite songs


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!yes been wanting to do this awhile now and so close not to. Yes at first my mouth was dry worrying about the sheep but he did great! Copperhead road great song and one of my favorites to!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! And only 10 minutes away -- lucky you!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

sebrench said:


> Congratulations! And only 10 minutes away -- lucky you!


Yes thanks never knew how exciting sheepherding can be. After a few lessons then we will move into the big field. She also is an agility trainer so my daughter is starting with her chihuahua.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Evaluation results-


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic!! Congratulations


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you! There were a few people watching with their dogs and said it was the best herding evaluation they have seen. An activity for us to do for fun and strengthen his training. I just don't want to get run over by any sheep-the instructor makes it look easy!!!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome! And ten minutes from the instructor is SUPER. Most of us poor unfortunate souls spend hours in the car every week  Sounds like you're in for a fun summer!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes it's nice being in the same town. I do give all you credit for the dedication and time put in on the road to train. I was very interesting to watch that natural instinct go to work - max took to those sheep right away. I played some sheep sounds on our way there- lol! The instructor said you learn a lot about the dog in how the sheep react to the dog, that the sheep read the dog who enters the pen right away. The more alert the sheep are and stick together shows a strong dog. All I really know. Im sure there will be much to learn. Good way to start the summer! Looking forwArd to hearing more of your sheep herding adventures!!!


----------



## dldolan (Aug 28, 2015)

Congratulations to you and Max! I loved watching the video. Come over to join us on this thread below as well, as WIBackpacker and I are also training our dogs. She is working with sheep and for me, goats! So cool to see them working the animals. Max looks great!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/herding/604297-ayla-~-herding-foundation-stock-manners.html


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Looked great! My girl does this with the horses, especially while getting ground work, lol... Around and around, change directions, around and around... I had a male years ago who always went the opposite direction of the horse (except trail rides or arena work being ridden), lol... Max is handsome! How old?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dldolan said:


> Congratulations to you and Max! I loved watching the video. Come over to join us on this thread below as well, as WIBackpacker and I are also training our dogs. She is working with sheep and for me, goats! So cool to see them working the animals. Max looks great!
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/herding/604297-ayla-~-herding-foundation-stock-manners.html[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you much:smile: and yes thank you for the invite- most certainly be exciting to share and read more about the adventures of herding Sheep and Goats!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> Congratulations! Looked great! My girl does this with the horses, especially while getting ground work, lol... Around and around, change directions, around and around... I had a male years ago who always went the opposite direction of the horse (except trail rides or arena work being ridden), lol... Max is handsome! How old?


Hi thank you! Max is 19 months. Yeah its a strong natural instinct that they have not lost. Yeah max always wants the family to stay together on group walks when my little nephew strays ahead he will want to round him up to join the crew:smile:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

To update this thread we had our second lesson. Max really enjoy this and seems very content. He is doing great no lack in focus on sheep even when watching other lessons he has full focus. He did get a mouthful of wool. I got to see how his body posture changed- stiff tail, head low, ears flat back on side of head all in a second. We are working on the "get outs and walking in" and lessons are very structured and controlled. To start I'm handling max on lead working on him with training commands and instructor is handling max off lead with sheep. 
We watched a young girl and her border collie's lesson they were fabulous. I really can't imagine us close to getting that stage but I like that it is givin to us in pieces. It is a lot to grasp and so new. So still unsure of what is expected the instructor said that max is doing great and he has tons of drive. The instructor said she really likes Max and I can do many things with a dog like him.

I will be working on our "get out" at home - it's a reprimand used when the dog is getting to close to the sheep and the dog has to turn and walk away and turn to face the sheep and sit. Max just doesn't sit off lead. On lead he will sit but it will be slow motion sit. So we will work on that.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This was a great lesson I can see this coming together and out continued work on the get outs have been paying off - not quite with the sit but yet but I can see big improvements in such a short time. Much more work ahead but liking what I see. 

Max - practicing get outs at home no wooly sheep distractions here - just some balls flying around. 
http://youtu.be/wHJKoyvI58Q


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Great work  it's very interesting to watch your progress!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chai said:


> Great work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! It was very exciting!!!(smiley face)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dear Sheepherding Diary,- lol 

I has been a hot summer and missed a few lessons Max would definitely kill himself herding sheep. Just to update this thread seeing such big improvement. Max has been wearing a metal basket muzzle just so he can't bite any sheep and know what that would be like. He has made such huge improvements which took awhile and lots of hard work. I can though finally get him to "get out" which is back away from the sheep and lay down when he gets to close off lead and in pursuit. I can tell you I'm happy with just this as he can listen to me in very intense that mode he is in. We have much more work to do myself even more. the instructor makes it looks so eAsy- it is not. I still not have a clue what I'm actually doing. I had him out a down and sheep even ran past him inches away. Max did sideward glance but stayed put. Really can't think of a more difficult distraction I really can't. Just very happy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice!Excellent job both of youAnd it has been too hot to do much of anything in the daylight hours.I'm beginning to feel like a vampire not doing much until dusk.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Nice!Excellent job both of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dogma!!! Yes we got walloped with that awful humidity turning many into vampires - lol! I'm dreading the shorter days though and any thoughts of a long winter.


----------



## Della Luna (Jul 14, 2015)

That is awesome! What a fun pastime!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Definitely different and exciting experience!


----------

